# Snow Equipment Operators, Ocean County, NJ



## US Lawns NJ (Nov 12, 2010)

*Wanted
Snow Equipment Operators*​We are looking for reliable experienced equipment operators of Snow Clearing Equipment to service our small to mid-sized commercial contracted sites for the 2011-2012 Snow Season.
You must be available 24 hours a day 7 days a week from December 1, 2011 to April 30, 2012 when snow is forecasted or occurs.

Some equipment we need operators for:
Operators of 4X4 Truck with 8' to 8.5' blade 
Operators of Skid or Track Steer W/8' Pusher Box (Must have 4X4 transportation to job site)

We currently are looking to place operators in the following areas:

Manahawkin (Skid Steer)
Brick (Plow and Skid Steers)
Toms River (Plow and Skid Steers)
Lakewood (Plows)
Jackson (Plows)
*
Contact us today at:
U.S. Lawns of Ocean County
(E-mail): [email protected]*​


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Email Sent


----------

